#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-28
<hsn_> kde sezenu balicky pro kubuntu 7.10
<Kony> hoj, da se zjistit nejakym vypisem MAC adresy k prave pripojenym IP adresam, ktery me vypise prikaz netstat ?? Arp -a nepomaha a nevypise nic
<areon> dobrej den
<Kony> hoj
<areon> Kony,  zdravím 
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> KISS na zivo jsou mnohem lepsi nez studiovky, to se skoro nestava
<Kony> nikdo nevi jak prijit na ty MAC adresy ?
<areon> Kony,  naco prej se
<Kony> hoj, da se zjistit nejakym vypisem MAC adresy k prave pripojenym IP adresam, ktery me vypise prikaz netstat ?? Arp -a nepomaha a nevypise nic
<areon> otázka blba :) existuje neco jak stahnout soubor z ssh/prikaz pres terminál/ soubor
<Kony> ok, takze
<Kony> potrebuju zjistit MAC adresy vsech pripojenych klientu, arp-a nezobrazi nic
<Kony> jsou pripojeny pouze na urcity port
<areon> ja bych zkusil
<areon> ifconfig
<Kony> a dal ??
<areon> no to ti napise vsechny zarizeni co jsou pripojeny
<Kony> no to ti vypise sitovy interfaces
<Kony> ale serveru
<Kony> ja potrebuju vzdalenych zarizeni
<areon> aha
<areon> tak to jsem nic ve svich skvelich poznamkach nenasel
<h00ked> aha uz sem na to prisel
<h00ked> vsechny starsi skupiny maji lepsi koncerty nez studiovky protoze umi zpivat a ne jako ty moderni rychlokvasky :D
<areon> h00ked,  ale takoví lordi....
<h00ked> mno tak ty taky nejsou nejmladsi ;)
<h00ked> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8LSQNdkXPY
<h00ked> to mi tu ted huci na 7.1 :o)
<areon> h00ked, http://www.videacesky.cz/parodie-parody-youtube/the-onion-jak-disney-vyrabi-hvezdy
<areon> tohle je pravda
<h00ked> ale teda na BR samozrejme :o)
<h00ked> nevite nekdo nejaky soft na tvorbu videa?
<h00ked> vkladani textu, obrazku, animace textu apod?
<areon> open shot?
<h00ked> je dobry? zkusim
<areon> zkus
<h00ked> uz se instaluje
<areon> http://www.videacesky.cz/hudebni-klipy-videoklipy-hudba/internet-je-vyroben-z-kocek 
<areon> tohle je prava
<areon> pravda taky urco
<h00ked> bleh... to bude to boj...
<h00ked> ale nakonec to asi vidim na XPcka ve virtualu, bohuzel... :D
<h00ked> aaaaaaa Ich würde es geschraubt haben
<freax_> fuuuuj... aaaah... nemcina.. hnus...
<h00ked> ok, budu nadavt anglicky, to mi budou skoro vsichni rozumet..... :D
<h00ked> Over 3000 commits in one week! Read the review in GNOME Commit Digest 128: http://bit.ly/ftOdVw
<h00ked> kua videl sem reklamu na cini minies a dostal sem na ne chut
<h00ked> jdu na lov :D
<areon> h00ked,  to víš že nemčína není jazyk ale vada řeči?
<h00ked> vim, proto tomu nikdo nerozumi a ja si v tom muzu klidne nadavat :D
<freax_> potrebuju nejakej dobrej CLI benchmark.. nevite o necem pls? lmbench sem zkousel...
<areon> fraktik,  pls jak pres ssh stáhnu soubor ?
<h00ked> wget
<areon> h00ked,  a nejakej príklad?
<h00ked> wget http://stahuj.cz/soubor.txt
<h00ked> funguje to i nejak s file primo na serveru, ale to nevim jak :D
<areon> :D super
<areon> na to tohle pouzivam axel
<h00ked> hledam odvazneho dobrovolnika na uklid meho stolu, nebojacnost a platny ockovaci prukaz podminkou
<freax> areon: pres ssh stahnes soubor napr pomoci scp viz: http://www.linuxexpres.cz/praxe/scp-bezpecne-kopirovani
<freax> areon: pohodlnejc se ale kopirujou napriklad pres midnight commander ;-)
<areon> freax,  jo to mi neslo :D
<areon> tak zkusim ten comander
<fraktik> aeron, zalezi na OS - já používám norm. graficky rozhrani (dokonce i pro Win existuje WinSCP + AltapSalamader kterej ho nativne zahrnuje)
<freax> jasne no.. ja mluvil o kopirovani z terminalu.. jinak samozrejme, ze existujou nastroje s GUI, ktery to umi taky. napriklad "Gnome Commander", nebo "Krusader"...
<areon> ja vim krusader mi ale nefunguje
<freax> areon: pres ten midnight commander si to zkousel?
<areon> jeste ne
<areon> freax,  ty jsi z olmu ?
<freax> areon: ne ne.. to nejsem.. 
<areon> a kdo teda?
<fraktik> ty! .-)
<areon> ja nejsem 
<freax> nevim kdo je primo z Olmu. FrostyX rikal, ze je z Bruntalu, coz je kousek...
<areon> Otázka: Kdy chceš začít se sexem:
<areon> Ženy:
<areon> 31/100 - Až najdu toho pravého a budeme se mít rádi
<areon> 25/100 - Chtěla bych dřív abych nebyla pozadu
<areon> 19/100 - Asi až bude vhodná příležitost
<areon> 14/100 - Až po svatbě
<areon> 11/100 - Nijak nad tím neuvažuju
<areon> Muži:
<areon> 96/100 - Co nejdřív, třeba hned !
<areon> 4/100 - Já bych chtěl ještě počkat.
<h00ked> areon: ty 4 jsou z jakeho ustavu/homosexualniho baru? :D
<areon> h00ked, ja nevim 
<h00ked> areon: mozna prvni stupen zakladni skoly? :D
<areon> h00ked, asi jo
<h00ked> :D
<areon> shanim radu na žehlení průseru u drahé polovičky  teď  raď te
<fraktik> darovat kytku, usmát se a omluvit
<fraktik> 100% účinnost
<h00ked> mizim, najt prdi
<fraktik> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-29
<h00ked> hele [ZOMB]uv stul <p style="text-align: justify;">Takže jsem se po třech měsících vlastnění DHD konečně dostal k tomu, abych dal to blbé T-Mobile logo pryč a nahodil nějakou tu novější ROMku (Gingerbread).<br /> 
<h00ked> Spojení s DHD se provádí přes HTC Sync (lépe řečeno ovladače USB, které se nainstalují spolu s tímto programem). Ačkoli program HTC Sync nepoužívám, instalace ADB (linuxový způsob komunikace s Androidem) se mi nějak stále nevedla, takže jsem zneužil notebook přítelkyně a pár hodin nadával na Windows.</p> 
<h00ked> <p style="text-align: justify;"><span style="color: #ff0000;">Chtěl bych upozornit na to, že pokud se budete pokoušet provádět něco z tohoto článku nebo z odkazovaných návodů, nenesu žádnou odpovědnost za jakékoli poškození Vašeho telefonu. Vše provádíte na vlastní nebezpečí a hrozí brick (alias drahé těžítko). A nezapomeňte mít nabitý telefon.</span></p> 
<h00ked> <p><span id="more-813"></span></p>  :D
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=How_Can_Anyone_Work_In_This_Mess.jpg
<h00ked> tenhle link sem chtel postnout :D
<Amynka> tady se nekdo nudi
<h00ked> bry rano
<fraktik> rano? .)
<h00ked> proc ne? :D
<fraktik> jsem od 7:00 v práci
<h00ked> ja tyky
<h00ked> resp od pul devate no, ale taky od rana
<fraktik> (sel jsem spat v pul paty)
<h00ked> tak brzo? o.O :D
<fraktik> => nemelo ani cenu tu vypinat notebook a uklizet ho..
<areon> čest práci
<kanus> zdravím, máte někdo zkušenosti s balíčkováním pro debian? .deb soubor se mi vytvoří, ale neobsahuje žádně soubory, které jsem do rules zadal
<FrostyX> taky dlouho vydrzel
<FrostyX> kdyz pouziju rouru pro presmerovani vystupu do jineho scriptu, jak si zobrazim data v tom druhem ? v $1 to tak nejak neni ...
<FrostyX> nebo jsem uplne mimo ?
<areon> http://www.alza.cz/synology-all-in-1-nas-server-ds111-d196349.htm co an to rikate pls na cenu se nedivej te
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<areon> spectrum1,  dnes uz ne
<spectrum1> ale j ..
<spectrum1> spravuju si skript na **** cesky rozhlas ..
<spectrum1> no a kdo vi co bude zitra ;-)
<areon> spectrum1, ale já váím ze se ma dneska ucit tak mi ty dve zdravotni medovky stačili
<spectrum1> jak myslis, ja te varoval ;-)
<areon> nad alkoholem ještě nikdo nezvítězil jen moraváci remizovali:)
<spectrum1> to myslis ty liny slovaky co nedosli az do cech? ;-)
<areon> spectrum1,  ja jsem na to ze jsem moravák hrdééé
<areon> a navic mame hezci holky
<spectrum1> to nepopru, ale je mi to sumak ;-)
<areon> spectrum1,  ja veděl že se dohodneme
<spectrum1> ;-)
<areon> neví někdo jak zmenit pozadí na přihlašovací obrazovce?
<spectrum1> hmm ..
<spectrum1> se v gdm prihlas jak spravce
<spectrum1> anebo ubuntu tweak
<spectrum1> anebo nejaky textovy editor a chvile hledani ;-)
<areon> spectrum1,  thx
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-30
<starejbar> hoj nemate nekdo zkusennosti s pripojenim ke vzdalene plose?
<filip89> starejbar: remote desktop?
<starejbar> mno asi takhle potrebuju se pripojit ke vzdalene plose win pre protokol RDP, ale klient vzdalene pracovni plochy mi hlasi ERROR: getaddrinfo: nezname jmeno nebo sluzba
<starejbar> info na netu mi moc nepomohlo, jiny programy hlasi to samy
<starejbar> ve woknech to vali
<filip89> a na tom kompe je zapnuty remote desktop?
<filip89> neblokuje to nejaky firewall?
<starejbar> ten komp ke kterymu se snazim prihlasit je nas firemni asi virtualni server, z voken to normalne slape
<filip89> dobre a firewall?
<filip89> moze mat najeka IP vynimku
<starejbar> o zadnym nevim :)
<starejbar> myslis firewall tam?
<starejbar> pristupuju porad ze stejny 
<starejbar> at z win nebo z linuxu
<starejbar> si myslim ze to nedokaze prevest jmeno na ip adresu ale nevim jak ho k tomu donutit
<starejbar> dig marcon_interier.hosting.cmis.local
<starejbar> to jsem zkusil a 
<starejbar> doufal ze mi to vyhodi ipinu a vono prd
<starejbar> :/
<starejbar> resp jsem se dostal zhruba tam kam google :)
<xchullit> nazdar tučňáčci
<starejbar> ola
<xchullit> kdo nemá utf-8 jako by ani nebyl :)
<starejbar> boha to fakt nejde :/
<xchullit> so
<starejbar> ale resim klienta vzdalene pracovni plochy
<xchullit> k čemu ,to je
<filip89> NX client si skusal?
<filip89> starejbar: 
<xchullit> vy jste ale vědotoři
<starejbar> nx jsem nezkousel -zkusim
<starejbar> mno ale to mi asi nepomuze? bo jo? neni to jen k tomu ze nekde musi bezet nx server?
<starejbar> ty jo tak kdyz uz i rdesktop zklame
<starejbar> asi to udelam jednoduse a do virtualu nahodim XPcka a bude klid
<xchullit> lol
<xchullit> jasný dej si rovnou Wééčko , tam ti to pojede jako malina .)
<starejbar> nejlíp to jede v sevnech ale ty nevím jak by tohle zelezo tahalo :)
<xchullit> koukám ,hoši vy si stěžujete ,pořád
<starejbar> my? nikdy :)
<xchullit> a tet si vem Wéčko , maly install a vše na dlani ,ani nepípneš radostí :)
<starejbar> a prijdu o hodiny a hodiny zabavy  
<FrostyX> pouzivate nekdo KDE ?
<starejbar> akorat v backtracku kdyz ho sem tam pustim
<areon> cau
<Coudy> zdravim, potrebujem poradit, naimportoval som do chroimum ssl certifikaty, ale vzdy ked idem na ten web, tak mi to vyhadzuje, ze cert. je neplatny, ja viem ze je neplatny, je to na mojom domacom NASku, vo FF sa dalo akceptovat natrvalo a uz sa viac krat nepytal, ako sa to robi v Chromium ?
<xchullit> jes
<xchullit> tak co vy koumáci
<xchullit> ubunťáčci :)
<xchullit> to už nemate co říct  :)  hoši
<xchullit> klesnu ,kdyz vam oznamim ze mam ubuntu
<areon> ok tak oficialne prohlasuju ze ten samba server neni idealni pro sdileni dat na siti
<Amynka> to vi kazdej
<Amynka> :D
<areon> Amynka, ?
<Amynka> mno?
<Amynka> ze samba saje
<Amynka> a je zabigovana
<Amynka> zabugovana
<areon> :D
<areon> ale to bdue spis tim PC
<freax> nevite prosim vas nekdo jak spravne nakonfigurovat sitovej most pro virtualni stroje pod xenem? nejakej sem udelal, ve virtualnim stroji mi net vali, ale v host OS zase prestal jit :-/
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-31
<freax> dobre rano :)
<Pitel> Ahoj, nevite ted o nejakem problemu s aktualizaci lokalizace v 10.04? Dneska mi psali prarodice, kterym jsem ho instaloval, ze udelali aktualizaci prec update-manager, a najednou je vsechno anglicky, coz je pro ne docela zasadni problem. :(
<[ZOMB]> zdar lidi, ani nevite jak je dobre v civilizaci :))
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: vitej :)
<FrostyX> kde se flakas ? :)
<[ZOMB]> ale, tak nejak jsem se pohybo val v oblastech bez el. energie :))
<FrostyX> :-D :-D :-D si rikam co se deje, bo ty se neodpoujujes nikdy :-D
<FrostyX> hey resilo se tu, ze bude nejakej sraz v olomooocu :-D, takze si udelej volno :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: kdy?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: proc tak daleko hohaje?
<[ZOMB]> dophaje :D
<FrostyX> pristi vikend, pokud se za dobu me nepritomnosti nic nezmenilo
<FrostyX> daleko ? vy vsichni to mate daleko :-D. zrovna ja to mam kousek
<[ZOMB]> heh, trosek narychlo ne?
<FrostyX> areon nam to oznamil. az ho tu uvidis, tak se zeptej :)
<[ZOMB]> 9pristi vikend nekde chlastam mam pocit :)
<FrostyX> jj v olomooocu :-D
<[ZOMB]> seru na nej, na trubku :P
<[ZOMB]> AFK, kdyztak query at to tu nelovim ;)
<FrostyX> on dojede a hned jde afk ... no kde jsme :-D
<areon> dobrý den
<FrostyX> cau
<PeTeR____> kjkjkhj
<PeTeR____> ups sorry, to bol omyl :-)
<FrostyX> a ja myslel ze pozdrav :)
<PeTeR____> jasne takze od dnes zdravim namiesto ahoj kjkjkhj
<PeTeR____> a dovidenia lolopuiy
<PeTeR____> :-)
<areon> [ZOMB], kontrola životních funkcí! žiješ?
<FrostyX> areon: a jak to vypada s tim srazem ? :)
<areon> Jen nas okolnosti donutili presunout se o jednu hospodu a 50 metru dal :D
<areon> protoez nam ji zavřeli
<FrostyX> a je to teda pristi vikend jop ?
<areon> jo
<areon> na beton
<FrostyX> a predpokladany navrat domu ?
<areon> :A až ráno
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> bry rano vopicaci
<FrostyX> kez by rano a kez by dobry :-D
<FrostyX> ale ahoj :-D
<h00ked> bleh, sem musel vyvencit nufika...
<h00ked> proc se vubec ve wowku musi vencit zvirata? :/
<freax> aby si zabil jeste vic casu picovi**ma :D
<h00ked> asi jo no.. :D
<areon> h00ked,  dobrou noc
<h00ked> dobrou :-)
<areon> h00ked,  prijedete ? teda toho 9.4?
<h00ked> hele netusim tyjo... se zitra kouknu do kalendare, ale tak na 70% dorazim ;)
<areon> ok ok :)
<areon> bude realny aby ste tam byly ve 2?
<FrostyX> h00ked: musis nejak presvecit zomba aby se mu chcelo :-D
<h00ked> rano? :D
<h00ked> kua ono to je pristi tyden...
<h00ked> omg on uz konci brezen o.O
<FrostyX> :-D
<areon> kurvaa ja za 36 dni maturuju
<FrostyX> hodne stesti :)
<h00ked> areon: jako u me by to bylo realne, ale nevim jak u zombika ;)
<areon> [ZOMB],  zombe más telefon
<areon> !!
<areon> Já to tady ještě zopakuju pro ty co tu já vidim po 1. dne 9.4 (sobota(je v olmu Sraz linuxáku :D všeho druhu)
<h00ked> muzu vzit i nejaky widlaky at si mame z ceho delat srandu? :D
<h00ked> potrebuju nejaky jednoduchy, minimalisticky CMS, znate neco? krom wordpressu a drupalu samozrejme :D
<areon> h00ked,  vem koho chces
<[ZOMB]> areon: i hate people
<areon> [ZOMB],  i me ?:D
<[ZOMB]> vsechny
<[ZOMB]> jsou to devky :P
<[ZOMB]> nejvic ty od CEZu :D
<areon> [ZOMB],  mam rad uprimný lidi :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<areon> [ZOMB],  mam pozvat na ten sraz manika co tvrdí ze WIn je nejlepsíí?:D
<[ZOMB]> areon: nejak nechapu co je mi do toho :)
<h00ked> mno kafe hotove, dvoulitrovka koly na stole a hura makat....
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: myslis toho jak chodi sem? :D
<areon> [ZOMB],  vlastne nic :D ani nevim proc jsem ti to adresoval :D 
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: wtf?
<[ZOMB]> areon: ...
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: no jak sem chodi ten jeden widlak :D
<supersasho> xilix ci tak nejak?
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: jo on to je dokonce widlak, omg :D
<h00ked> j tak nejak 
<[ZOMB]> j vim koho jde, slusna jitrnice :)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: no prave ze je, toho bych klidne i vzal, bude prdel :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ze bych prijel provetrat motorovku :P
 * [ZOMB] porad nechape proc by se mel tahnout do Olomouce, kdyz kecani ma spozdeni max par sec a data nasdilim taky vcelku rychle ... ;)
 * [ZOMB] nema cas spat, natoz jezdit do Olomooce :P
<[ZOMB]> ... az bude po 22:00, tak Vas klidne muzu vyslat i efektivneji, ale nechci zatim pohorsovat deti ;)
<areon> [ZOMB],  deti tady?? kde by se tu vzali
<[ZOMB]> tak kdyz sem lezou i widlaci, tak predpokladam, ze uz tu muze bejt vselijaka havet ... :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<supersasho> mamina povedala aby som siel spat, tak idem kamarati, zajtra sa ale mozme hrat papa
<h00ked> supersasho: dobrou a nezapomen si vzit ciste pyzamo :D
<supersasho> aaaaano :)
<supersasho> majte sa :)
<tigrid> Hojte nevite nekdo jak udělat, aby se mi provedl jeden skript automaticky po startu systemu ?
<h00ked> tohle dokaze zkazit den Velikost nahrávaného souboru překročila nastavení upload_max_filesize v souboru php.ini.
<tigrid> to jo ale muze bejt hure :-)
<h00ked> muhehehe
<freax> tigrid: hned po startu systemu, nebo staci po prihlaseni?
<freax> tigrid: hned po startu systemu, nebo staci po prihlaseni?
<tigrid> staci po prihlaseni, zkousel jsem uz hafo navodu co jsem nasel na netu ale ani jeden nesel :-)
<h00ked> doporuceni pro vsechny: piste si komentare a proboha, neserte vsechno do jednoho souboru... :D
<freax> tigrid: mas gnome?
<tigrid> jop 
<freax> tigrid: staci dat system->predvolby-aplikace spustene pri prihlaseni... a tam pridas ten script..
<h00ked> krucinal, jak se da v WP vyvolat 404.php? :D
<tigrid> no a nebude vadit že na ten skript musim bejt root ?
<freax> h00ked: WP sucks... udelej si vlastni CMS :-P
<h00ked> potrebuju neco hotovyho na jeden rychlokseft... :D
<h00ked> vlastni cms si delam uz asi dva roky ale nejak ho ne a ne dodelat... :D
<tigrid> to uz jsem zkousel a nejde to :-) jinak dik za tip
<freax> tigrid: predej vlastnika scriptu rootovi a nastav SUID
<tigrid> to mně nenapadlo a co to je SUID ?
<freax> h00ked: jo no.. je to trosku beh na delsi trat pokud to nechces fakt simply :)
<h00ked> tak jako simple, ale zase funkcni a pouzitelne :-)
<FrostyX> tigrid: mozna debilni otazka, ale musim se zeptat. jde ti ten script spustit ? :-D ma nastavene +x pravo ?
<tigrid> ja ho musim spouštět po každem zapnutí :-) 
<tigrid> jinak      -rwxrwxrwx  1 tomas tomas  288 2011-02-23 22:08 pwrtp.sh
<FrostyX> tigrid: dobry :-). Nejjednodussi pricina problemu se casto prehlizi, tak jsem se radsi zeptal
<tigrid> v pohode ja to chapu :-)
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> takze o vikendu budu asi prepisovat wordpress super :D
<tigrid> fajn už jsem přepsal vlastnika na root a ted co to je to SUID ? :-)
<tigrid> to FrostyX: toto je vše co musim udělat nebo něco s tim SUID ?
<FrostyX> tigrid: to melo byt na me, nebo spis na freaxe ?
<tigrid> hmm.. to je jedno hlavně že mi někdo pomůže :-)
<FrostyX> jestli se to ma spustit kdykoli pri bootu, hodil bych to spusteni do /etc/rc.local a hotovo :)
<tigrid> ok zkusim :-)
<tigrid> hmm a jde tam dat jenom odkaz nebo musim ten skript nakopirovat do toho rc.local
<FrostyX> nn jen tam das cestu k tomu scriptu
<h00ked> hm... mam vypnout pc nebo ne? Aspon jednou za mesic by si mohl odpocinout.. :/
<h00ked> jdu si lehnout, gn
<tigrid> prosimte jak ma vypada spravne odkaz at tam nepisu blbosti a zase mi to nepujde
<FrostyX> h00ked: dobrou
<FrostyX> tigrid: das tam jen radek        /home/tigrid/script.sh     to je vse .. (samozrejme umisteni nastavis takove jake mas)
<tigrid> jop diky
<tigrid> gn h00ked
<tigrid> idu restart snad to bude fungovat :-)
<tigrid> peckaaa vono to fungujee :-)
<FrostyX> ;)
<tigrid> diky moc hele :-) a ja se s tim trapim tyden na vselijakych forech :-)
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<FrostyX> nz
<tigrid> diky moc za pomoc a taky jdu spat :-)
<FrostyX> jj, ja taky
<FrostyX> dobrou
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-01
<starejbar> tak jsem tu zas
<tigrid> vitej
<supersasho> pekny den vospolok
<h00ked> nemam dete do pryc
<starejbar> tak jo no
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ty si porad na neco stezujes kua, nejsi nahodou muj bracha nebo tak neco? :D
<[ZOMB]> btw brej den lidi :)
<Leskoo> FrostyX, kde se flakas cele dny ? :D
<FrostyX> jsem dojel asi pred hodinou, jen jsem koukal na simpsony a obedval
<FrostyX> premyslim, jestli nevytahnu kolo
<Leskoo> FrostyX, kdybych chtel vytahnout kolo tak prvni musim vytahnout kladivo a obouchat z toho to na sutr ztvrdle blato :D
<PeTeR__> ako tak pozeram tak tento IRC kanal je zivejsi ako jeho jabber bracho :-)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<PeTeR__> aj ked je na oboch priblizne rovnake mnozstvo ludi
<[ZOMB]> ani nevim co tam je za lidi :)
<PeTeR__> podla nickov asi nik odtialto
<[ZOMB]> nj :)
<starejbar> oficialne musim prohlasit ze nesnasim vzdaleny windowsacky servery :-/
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<starejbar> no ne vy se smejete ale jako fakt
<[ZOMB]> ja verim, ze tyo je fakt, ale prijde mi zabavne, ze na to prichazis az dnes :))
<xchullit> Woops
<xchullit> nazdar ubunťáčci
<xchullit> nesu velkou novinu
<FrostyX> to me zajima :)
<xchullit> W8 beta je venku :)
<xchullit> :D  a mám ho
<xchullit> hoši tahle verze rozdrbe ..svět
<[ZOMB]> omg, tahni
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<xchullit> kdo
<xchullit> bill, přísahal že ten linux jednou provždy vyhladí :)
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: no ty, kdo asi, jaj
<xchullit> to bude pecka W8 na mém pc
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: muzes vyridit billovi, at nam polibi zadnice a nesere se do stabylnich OS ;)
<xchullit> nejsilnejší lidi světa už cekaji na final :)
<xchullit> W8 bude kladivo na čarodějnice
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: neni to nejakej widlackej bot? mi ani neprijde ze by nejak inteligentne reagoval na urazky a pod ..
<freax> xchullit: vis co Saso? jdi do prdele :-P
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<xchullit> asi pujdu testnout BETU
<freax> mazej
<freax> at uz te tu nikdo nevidi :-D
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<[ZOMB]> widle si vem s sebou ...
<xchullit> copak hoši ,,já jsem ubuˇťák . nebudte na mě drzí :)
<[ZOMB]> ani nechtej vedet co si myslim ze si ...
<xchullit> vám nejde o linux ,hodláte mit jen svoje pocity , jsou ovšem omylné
<[ZOMB]> bez se mejt nekam jinam ne?
<xchullit> neztradej ,dopřej si víc
<xchullit> nebo mam mluvit o linuxu a potichu si tláskat a utešovat se že nekam patřím :)
<[ZOMB]> imho bych rek, ze vetsina ma spis pocit, ze osoba ktera na podpore ubuntu zacne mlit naprosty nesmysly o widlich je proste totalne mimo a nesklidi rozhodne kladne komentare ...
<xchullit> o W 8 tet mluví celý svět ..doslova
<[ZOMB]> to s tim prudis celej svet?
<freax> :-D
<xchullit> jak chceš abych podpořil to co ty zrovna hodláš užívat ?
<[ZOMB]> rozhodne ne kecama o win :D
<xchullit> dobře co chceš naučit ?
<[ZOMB]> od tebe? ticho
<xchullit> jste jako hrstka posledních , do bře mam ubuntu ,krasnou a pišnou plochu a krásné ikonky , a dál ?
<xchullit> jo takový jsou lidi ,stačí přetočit a hned je ohen ..
<xchullit> to W8 je magie ,jak na to koukám
<xchullit> proč jste tak zaujatý ,,voda teče :D
<xchullit> koukám na linux.cz se rozmnožily cizinci
<Amynka> xchullit: jo jaci?
<xchullit> nwm
<Amynka> xchullit: a co si zac ty?
<Amynka> ty tam chodis?
<xchullit> ani ne
<xchullit> nepříde vám to už nudny ,ta plocha ty ikonky a celkově , ja to měl najety do týdne ..
<Amynka> xchullit: coze?
<Amynka> ja nemam ubuntu
<Amynka> :D
<xchullit> postav se sem ..co maš
<Amynka> gentoo neasi
<xchullit> :D
<Amynka> cemu se smejes ty floutku
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: co to je za trolla?
<freax> Amynka: ani se neptej :-D
<Amynka> freax: je ahoj registre :)
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: nevim, totalni vocas
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: ma vocasackej nick
<xchullit> to jsou ty lidi co hodlaji rozumět nečemu co je už vyřešený
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jj :)
<Amynka> xchullit: o cem ted mluvis?
<Amynka> se v tvem mozku neumim orientovat vypada to ze si nizsi forma zivota .. 
<xchullit> otom ze ses zavrtala
<freax> Amynka: zadnej registr! :-D ...ahoj :)
<Amynka> tak nam rekni
<Amynka> jak mame s tebou mluvit
<Amynka> xchullit: ne nevrtam
<xchullit> příhodně
<Amynka> xchullit: jeste nejaky otazky?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jsem nevypozoroval, ze on by na neco reagoval tak, aby to nekdo dalsi pochopil, tak nevim :)
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: to je nejaky 12tilety decko co ma potrebu bejt chytrak
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jj, predpokladam ... max 14 :)
<xchullit> jasny a tobě je 50?
<Amynka> xchullit: kolik ti je mlady muzi?
<xchullit> smrdi mi z huby a je mi 30
<xchullit> a tet pojd za mnou ..
<[ZOMB]> <> :D
<xchullit> né vážně mě neroseka už nic
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: ta cestina by sedela na tech 12 spis no :D
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: to ani ne on pise s diakritikou
<Amynka> jen obcas ze sebe dela trolla :D
<[ZOMB]> obcas? :D
<xchullit> znate utf-8
<[ZOMB]> znas IRC?
<Amynka> ok
<Amynka> je to troll
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> xchullit: tak kolik ti je?
<Amynka> konverzujeme ne?
<xchullit> 31 přesně
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: podle cestiny bych to nesoudil. jsou mezi nami i dislektici
<Amynka> xchullit: a mas zenu a deti?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tj fakt, me to kolikrat ujede, ze bych se fackoval :D
<xchullit> moje soukromi na irc nepatří :)
<Amynka> tvoje demence taky
<Amynka> a presto ji tu rozhazujes
<Amynka> :)
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<Amynka> ++;
<Amynka> :D
<xchullit> tobě je kolik makovko
<Amynka> neni slusne ptat se damy na vek ;)
<xchullit> typoval bych obtloustlou ženu z mastnými prsty
<Amynka> interesting
<Amynka> takze typoval se fakt pise s tvrdym ?
<[ZOMB]> ono se to umi i branit, uuuuu
<Amynka> to me ted nezajima
<[ZOMB]> tj fakt :D
<Amynka> uz nad tim premejslim par minut a fakt nevim jak se to pise
<Amynka> :)
<Amynka> typoval nebo tipoval?
<xchullit> wait
<[ZOMB]> to ty svine mozna pocestili
<xchullit> fon
<Amynka> zvlastni
<[ZOMB]> jn
<Amynka> bych spala
<[ZOMB]> btw ty svine ... kdyz uz jsme v tom :D
<Amynka> kdo je svine?
<Amynka> ja?
<xchullit> lol
<[ZOMB]> ty taky :D
<Amynka> ok
<Amynka> :D
<xchullit> nakonec se zabijou samy
<Amynka> dobre
<[ZOMB]> tjn, ale smichy :D
<Amynka> on prisel flejmovat na ubuntu
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> to je roztomile
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> konci sranda, jdu na pivko :P
<[ZOMB]> njn,kids
<Amynka> xchullit: jo sem tlusta mam mastny vlasy a velky zadek a hnusny prsa az na zem
<Amynka> sakra tu se loguje..
<xchullit> ale že to byl pokec ?..
<Amynka> kks
<xchullit> škoda že tohle nevytvoří WW3...byla by sranda
<Amynka> xchullit: cim se zabyvas?
<Amynka> xchullit: ses nejakej admin or?
<[ZOMB]> imho akorat prudenim do lidi :D
<xchullit> ne ja si na nic nehraju
<xchullit> prudit , jen jsem řekl že je W8 ,,vy lidi
<[ZOMB]> tak to je mi te lito vcelku
<[ZOMB]> jen?
<[ZOMB]> lol
<[ZOMB]> jen tu o tom cely odpoledne meles trotle :D
<[ZOMB]> jaj, ja z nej umru, se mi do ty hospy skorem nechce :D
<xchullit> líto ?,ty budeš asi ten nejlepší ,co si od toho odčekáváš
<Amynka> proc neodpovi
<Amynka> na otazku?
<[ZOMB]> nevim, to dela porad
<FrostyX> a kdyz jo, tak tomu vetsinou sam nerozumi
<xchullit> amynka , ty budeš 15leta makova panenka ..
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: :D
<Amynka> xchullit: kez by
<Amynka> mi bylo 15
<xchullit> vlastně maš pravdu je to fuk ,,
<Amynka> nikdo nic takovyho nerek
<Amynka> ma snad halucinaci
<xchullit> Zombe ..poper se z mím nickem ,,a pak jdi na konec fronty
<xchullit> brain je ok
<xchullit> máte rádi hlášky z South Parku?
<xchullit> např. mrdej tučnáka do ucha ty buzno :D
<xchullit> je to pořád jedno a to samy ,něco najdeš ,vyplazneš jazyk a pak si řekneš ..k čemu
<xchullit> Amynka už nemůže ?
<xchullit> proč sis zvolila Gentoo ?
<xchullit> je vy nemáte rádi srandu :(
<Amynka> xchullit: kdo vi rada se v tom hrabu a uzposobuju si to
<xchullit> to chápu , dokonce i metodicky
<xchullit> proč ti vadí Wéčko ?
<Amynka> xchullit: nevadi melo by?
<areon> dobry vecer
<xchullit> začas by mohlo
<xchullit> večer:)
<xchullit> gauč č. 5
<xchullit> http://offthewallposters.com/data/media/770/Cities_Night_skyscraper_005353_.jpg   co okno to Wé
<xchullit> snad to přežijete :)
<supersasho> spectrum1: dnes sa ide pyt! tak na zdravi!
<spectrum1> **** windows
<spectrum1> jsem chtel neco aktualizovat a ono to vybleje "nespecifikovanou chybu" ..
<xchullit> snad ne v übuntu
<spectrum1> to je uplne jedno kde ..
<xchullit> vy prostě jen dezertujete a trucujete ,přitom lnux chybuje
<spectrum1> wtf?
<xchullit> horší je spíš to že ho hacknuly a namodifikovaly na 1000 způsobů ...
<FrostyX> xchullit: ctes aspon obcas co jsi to vlastne napsal ?
<xchullit> jste jako sekta , serte na to , sundejte růžový brejle a dejchejte
<spectrum1> :-D 
<xchullit> co se šklebíš ?...  ubuntu tě podvedlo
<spectrum1> me nenaseres .. ;-) problem je v tom, ze ted resim problem na windows 2008 serveru nebo tak nejak o ubuntu vubec nejde ..  a nadavat nema smysl
<FrostyX> win 2008 server je dobra sranda :-D. imho je to spis system na desktop, bo si nedovedu predstavit, ze bych na tom mel server.
<xchullit> nechci vás nasrat ,musim vas předělat co hlava to litr v kapse
<spectrum1> njn, ja jsem spravce a ne sef
<FrostyX> spectrum1: je mi jasne, ze pouziti te "veci" nebylo z tve hlavy :)
<spectrum1> ale je to nejake chybove, no ..
<spectrum1> *** na to, necham to na pondeli
<xchullit> proč vás bere nejaká okolnost ohledně serverů ?
<spectrum1> nemate nekdo zkusenost s LAMP serverem portable ve windows bezicim z usb? ja myslim, ze to musi byt imho docela pomale .. ;-)
<xchullit> přibližte to co by jste chtěly dokázet a W to neumí ?
<xchullit> Wéčko umí vše .. nemám pravdu , ostatní bylo jen deziluzí marné populace
<xchullit> nebo chceš dopadnout jako profesor 0
<FrostyX> xchullit: a ty mas samozrejme pod sebou stovku serveru bezicich na winech i linuxu a proto to muzes objektivne srovnavat ze ? :)
<xchullit> no pokut si nejaký resv. organizator oto vic bych použil W server ,od toho to je :)
<spectrum1> jj, pokutovat by to chtelo .. ;-)
<xchullit> o jaký server se jedna ? warko - other - save ?
<spectrum1> achjo, to mi pripomnelo, ze mi snizili plat ..
<xchullit> z kolika na kolik
<xchullit> nepiju
<xchullit> už dávno jsem si cracknul mozek ..
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<FrostyX> :-D
<xchullit> klid ty rozbláznění dítě ..sedmi si sem
<xchullit> a nějaká událost , ? co jste vyhodnotily dnes
<xchullit> ubunťáčci
<starejbar> mno vas tu ale je
<xchullit> já tujsem
<starejbar> nekoukali jste na root?
<starejbar> http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=2010.0
<xchullit> a co třeba W8 beta .. veř mi :)
<starejbar> no jde o to ze ty stranky neexistujou a nekdo si na rootu hoaxuje :-)
<starejbar> srandisti
<xchullit> klasika
<FrostyX> j, hloupej april. Pak nevis cemu mas verit. Sice to neni tenhle pripad, ....
<starejbar> jsem chtel ten notebook :-(
<starejbar> :D
<FrostyX> kdo by nechtel :)
<starejbar> ne myho mazlika bych se nevzdal :D
<xchullit> myslíš ten flašinet
<starejbar> s nejakou novou masinkou bych si nemoh tak hrat
<xchullit> co maš za časák
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-02
<starejbar> bry rano
<areon> dobrej pls co je min narocny Kde anebo xfce?
<[ZOMB]> xfce
<[ZOMB]> imho KDE je snad nejnarocnejsi WM
<areon> ok dik :)
<areon> ja jen jenstli jsem se rozhodnul spravne
<[ZOMB]> jo to je jen na tobe :)
<areon> no spis na te vykopavce co ma jako server
<areon> 800mhz procesor 382 ram
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> areon: koukal si na LXDE,*box? to mi prijde odlehcenejsi nezli xfce
<areon> neeee
<areon> nedival
<areon> zase jen lxde-desktop?
<[ZOMB]> ?
<[ZOMB]> areon: http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spr%C3%A1vce_oken
<areon> [ZOMB], diky
<areon> nezná nekdo nejakej DNS server?
<[ZOMB]> areon: google -> free DNS , popr primo DNS googlu - 8.8.8.8
<areon> ja to potrebuju na svim pc jen na siti 
<[ZOMB]> dnsmasq
<[ZOMB]> popr jen upravit hosts na kazdem PC, tj ale otravne na zmeny :)
<areon> :-)
<elot> mam ubuntu 10.10 64bit....proste nejde hibernovat ani uspat zmizeli vsechny tlacitka ktery to umeli a kdyz macknu nejaky hotkey nebo zavru display tak to hodi hlasu "canno't suspend"
<elot> ale drive to chodilo
<supersasho> elot: moc nepomozem, ale aspon sa spytam, ze ci si robil daco predtym, co to mohlo sposobit?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-03
<xchullit> hups
<xchullit> tak jak si to užíváte , linuxš'tata
<freax> omfg
<xchullit> uspěšně jsem zformatoval ubuntu  W8čkou
<xchullit> coje už vam došli slova
<xchullit> dnes z vas udělám widlaře ,,už se nemužu koukat jak se trápíte
<xchullit> stejně to už nevymyslíte , to už je dávno vymyšlený
<areon> xchullit,  tak to chci videt:D
<supersasho> don't feed the troll :)
<xchullit> proč máš potřebuju si tláskat a šuškát si že seš jinde než druzí , co hodláš dokázat z tučnákem
<xchullit> vymluva na stabilitu je směšná
<areon> xchullit,  tak treba je pouzivam linux protože :D me to odlisuje od ostatnich ;)
<xchullit> to je píčovina hochu , si je malej kluk co trucuje a jdeš za ovčim stádem , nepříde ti to jako demence ?
<areon> xchullit,  nevim jak moc jsem malej jen mě prostě bavil windows tak jsem prostě přešel :)
<areon> xchullit,  nikdy jsem nikomu nevnucoval linux at jsi kazdej pouzivá co chce když budes chtit tak jsi pouzivej jako OS firmware z pracky :-) a u nekterych os to vyjde na stejno
<xchullit> přestal bavit ?  protože si jako ostatní čuměl jen na nicotnou plochu kde nic neni
<areon> xchullit,  no tak to bych doma nemel mit papir ze jsem na urovni admina;)
<areon> v WIn
<xchullit> dejme tomu , ale nemužeš nikdy číct že windows je widlácký  ..vzlášt když hodlá W8čkou zahrotit cokoliv .
<areon> xchullit,  ja jsem nikdy proti winu nerekl nic spatnyho ;) a v tom je ten problem proste pouzivam linux moje volba ;) 
<xchullit> zajímavý , lidem nejde jen o linux ,jde jim o truc ,prostě protest , byly to lidé co nic z Winem neuměly nic
<xchullit> kua puste se do mě ,,mejte linux hrdost ..
<xchullit> já už vám to slovo WIDLE vybouchám z hlav
<freax> slaaava... uz na nej zacinam bejt silne alergickej...
<areon> freax, ja taky
<areon> freax,  nejde nejak zabanovat?
<supersasho> "/ignore"
<supersasho> pre viac nastaveni si pozrite "/help ignore" :)
<areon> supersasho,  dik
<starejbar> bre odpo
<supersasho> starejbar: dobre aj tebe
<xchullit> hou hou
<xchullit> čmeldové
<areon> starejbar,  cau
<starejbar> jak se máme v toto prijmnu nedelni odpoledne?
<tigrid> no blbe zitra je pondeli :-)
<areon> starejbar,  joooo krasne 
<starejbar> vsak pondeli je supr ne?
<starejbar> zase muzem jit do prace konecne
<tigrid> vy se tesite na pondeli ? tve 
<tigrid> clovek musi vstavat do skoly
<xchullit> dobrá zpráva
<tigrid> povidej
<starejbar> :)
<xchullit> grr.pfů. na W8 čeká 89% planety
<xchullit> snad jsem vás neranil :D
<tigrid> w8 jako wwwwwwww ? :)
<starejbar> ne w8 = wait :)
<xchullit> přesně tak ..angreště
<xchullit> no jasný W8 + turbo navíc
<tigrid> a nemyslel jako windows 8 ? :-D
<xchullit> koukám tebe to moc nesere ,um maš u mě plus
<xchullit> aspon nejsi tak zakydanej tučnáččí slepotou :)
<starejbar> kurna jsem nejak pozadu :) se musim priznat ze o tom slysim prvne :D
<tigrid> myslis mne ? :-)
<starejbar> ale to bude asi tim ze by mi to notes stejne nerozjel :)
<tigrid> w8 ma bejt i na ARM tak by ti notes moh mozna stacit :-)
<starejbar> tak to mozna jo :D
<xchullit> je vidět že si nový a mlady a co je mlady musí žít naplno .. proto je ten W8 :)
<starejbar> to jsem nejak nepochopil :)
<tigrid> ja taky ne hele :-) nechapu souvislosti 
<xchullit> Wé 8 je pro nový lidi co hodlají mit vyšší cíle a vnitřní vědomí
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<tigrid> už děláš předobjednavku ? :-)
<starejbar> :) propagační leták Micro$oftu :)
<starejbar> mno uvidime jestli se mi bude chtit ucit neco novyho :P
<xchullit> ani né , je to jen metodika co vaš musí uvést do nového chrámu
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> zkoušíš flame ? :-D
<xchullit> už se klube , nejde mu o obrazek z tučnákem , jen se nudí :D
<tigrid> nechapu
<xchullit> doistaluješ co se dá ,zradostí se přežereš a pak si řekneš E, a dál ..o nic nejde ,nic ty softy neřeší
<xchullit> takže to je tak jak jsem řek ,,linux je podvod :)
<tigrid> jaj :-D 
<starejbar> stale nechapu
<tigrid> a proč podvod ?
<xchullit> a hlavně jak by ti bylo ,kdyby si řekl kamarádovi ,,heeyy maš taky linux ? jaká by asi byla odpověd ,,fuck off ?  :)
<tigrid> máš chujové okolí :-P a tak 3/4 věcí od tebe nechapu :)
<xchullit> a přitom stačí mit 7 tam jsou ty perly a zlato
<tigrid> jaj jdi si na win a neprud :-D
<xchullit> ok, dám ti prostor , řekni mi top 5 co má tučnák navic ?
<xchullit> postav se sem ,a povidej
<tigrid> hele nevim kde bydlis a nepozenu se za tebou. A jestli ti vyhovuje win tak si ho pouzivej a kazdemu vyhovuje neco jineho hele
<starejbar> nevim proc ma nekdo porad potrebu neco obhajovat, nebo nekoho nutic neco obhajovat? pouzivam linux protoze mi vyhovuje, mam dual boot protoze mi vyhovuje, mam win protoze mi vyhovuje :)
<starejbar> a vovovovo votom to je
<tigrid> ja mam tez dual boot :-) 
<starejbar> no abych pravdu rekl tak mam triboot :)
<tigrid> kdyz uz jsme u toho nevi nekdo kde je nějaký konfig na GRUB ? mam tam hafo verzi OS a chtělo by to promazat
<starejbar> odinstaluj stara jadra, 
<starejbar> ktery mas grub? 1 nebo 2?
<tigrid> hej netusim abych rekl pravdu. ale asi 2 jelikoz mam mesic tento OS
<starejbar> nejlepsi je odinstalovat stara jadra pak se ti grub upravi podle aktualniho stavu
<starejbar> stejne tam akorat prekazi
<tigrid> a jinak ty stare core jak odeberu ? apt-get remove ?
<starejbar> nech akorat dve nejaktualnejsi
<xchullit> mě příde linux jako velký problém z hlediska -težkosti a spletitosti - jste něco vic ? nebo jste jen dohrávačí a testeři ?
<tigrid> nebo přes nějaký gui
<starejbar> jj preas apt-get, nebo pres spravce baliku
<starejbar> pro me je treba tezky a spletity win vista a 7
<starejbar> nikdy jsem si na ne nezvykl
<starejbar> u XP a starsich bylo vse v poho, protoze jsem na ne byl zvykly a byl jsem zvykly resit problemy ktery se vyskytly
<tigrid> hadam ze pres synaptic myslis, tam se nevyznam co odebrat. A jinak pouzivam oba OS denne a nemam s tim problem
<xchullit> uznávám že vista byla komplikovaná ,ale i tak si nikdo nemusí stežovat ,myslím ti nejbohadší
<starejbar> ale vistu a sevny jsem nikdy moc nestudovatl proto hafo veci nevim ani nemam chut je resit bo jsem zvykly na linux
<starejbar> je to proste o zvyku o nicem jinem
<tigrid> mně to nevadi rad zkouším věci a lin mně zaujal prostě :-)
<tigrid> a jak odeberu stara core v synaptic prosimte ?
<tigrid> jestli jsi myslel todle :-)
<xchullit> mě ten linux příde jako když to rozkradly ,moc verzí a buildů a pořád stejná liga
<areon> xchullit,  otázka tak použivej všechno od micro :D tak že nechod na internet protože 85% serveru bezi na linuxu nevolej mobilem operatori pouzivaji na serverech linux nemej bankovni ucet banky maji taky linux nechod na postu posta pouziva taky linux nedivej se na televizi :D digitální tam je taky linux :)
<xchullit> XP jsem měl dost dlouho aby pochopil to co jsem vlastně ani pochopit nechtěl . taky to nic neřešilo
<starejbar> tigrid: v synapticu dej do vyhledavani: linux
<areon> tigrid,  a nebo dej pri startu recovery system a tam to je pokud mas grub 2 primo zpravovat grub
<starejbar> pak hledej v popisu kernel a cislo ktery chces odinstlaovat pravej klid a kompletne odebrat
<areon> jedna z nabidek
<tigrid> ok jdu zkusit
<xchullit> jen to jen pár jiných scriptů a sem tam mirror na editaci jiných prvků ,,co dál mužeš vědět ?
<starejbar> to patrilo sem?
<xchullit> lidi co nakuchtily linux jsou vlastně jen plagiatoři toho co bylo vedle a mělo to jiný umysl . muj nazor
<areon> xchullit, je to tvuj nazor ale ja jsi o nem myslim svoje ;)
<starejbar> vyhledej si z na zaklade ceho vznikl prvni dos :-)
<xchullit> protože si uvěřil tomu co si četl na internetu ,tušim že jen jen ABC a možná další pouliční směs :)
<starejbar> proste to bill umel lip prodat nez konkurence :D
<areon> xchullit, porad jsi mi neodpovědel :D
<starejbar> ale musis uznat ze v ABC jsou super skladacky :)
<tigrid> :-D take ty papirove co ? :-D
<xchullit> no jiste W je komerční ,vlastně by ho měly mít jen finálni firmy ,než useři co plkají
<tigrid> hmm k uvolnění 1GB pecka :-D
<starejbar> presne 
<starejbar> ty papirove byly nej :D jeste jich mam par doma :D
<tigrid> ja uz bohuzel ne ale stejne se na to jenom prasilo :-D
<areon> xchullit,  tak to nechapes Vodafone plati licenci Red that, platí za podporu ne za licenci tak ze je to taky komercní
<xchullit> to bylo kdysi ,že lidé myslely že W je hororrem pro viry ,problémy a další pomalosti ,dneštní 7 je mašina na ostro
<starejbar> no ja je mam kdesi v krabici
<tigrid> jo ty core odebrat suber napad diky hoši :-)
<areon> tigrid,  joo ja me taky napad odebrat python :D
<areon> taky jsem uvolnil jeden giga :D a pak celej disk pri reinstalu
<tigrid> python to jsem nekde slysel covece ale uz nvm v jaky souvislosti to bylo :-) ale jeden giga se sikne vzdycky :-D
<areon> tigrid,  ne aby te to napadlo smazat
<xchullit> já osobně mam W7enter 64 ,a slova jako ,ono to nejde ,neumí a nebo ono to páda ,...  neexistují ,:)
<areon> jako win 7 je dobrej ;) ale dokonalej není
<tigrid> a frajeři nevite jestli existuje nějaký přikaz na restart compiz-u nebo restart X-serveru ?
<starejbar> dokonalej neni zadnej OS :)
<areon> zabit program a pak ho znova pustit?
<areon> starejbar,  jen moje gentoo :D
<starejbar> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<starejbar> :D
<xchullit> maš pravdu dokonalej neni , a vič proč ? odpovim za tebe , complete by stál alespon 50 000 kč
<starejbar> a je pravda ze gentoo ma dva stavy?
<tigrid> jak dva stavy ? :-)
<tigrid> 0 a 1 ? :-D
<xchullit> stav přežití a stav umrtí :D
<areon> starejbar,  no jiste kompilujeme a nebo vypnuto
<starejbar> :)
<starejbar> takze je to pravda :D
<areon> xchullit,  nestal by tolik dokonalej os je perpetum mobile ;) a to nejde
<areon> starejbar,  jo bohuzel
<tigrid> areon a co tak kompilujes ? :-)
<areon> tigrid,  jako na gentoo ?
<xchullit> bill asi nevi ,že 50% je pirate verze ,to nejde vymezit ,takže features a další už tam prostě neintegrujou .
<starejbar> jsem mel kdysi cukani si gentoo otestovat,ale pak jsem na to nastesti nemel cas :)
<xchullit> sociální internet tohle přehlíží ,,dokonce i 40cátnici si rádi pořidí non-freeware 7
<xchullit> doufám že vám nevadila cena za ultimate okolo 4litrů :D
<areon> xchullit,  rozchazim se s tebou v cene me stala 4,- :D
<tigrid> nefrajer :-D
<xchullit> jsou to pořád penize , ale ty lidi fakt museji myslet ,tak proto ta cena
<areon> xchullit,  pokud bill vlastni spolecnost verbatim tak jo
<tigrid> :-D
<xchullit> další možností je si koupit Wéčko z ciziny ,za pár prdů z papináku
<areon> xchullit,  ja si windows kupovat nebudu me staci tohle mail napisu na icq se dostanu vsechno co potrebuju tady bezi 
<xchullit> no ,takže tet už víte že zvonek zvoní a dál :)
<xchullit> a tahle by se dalo polemizovat na roky a roky , stejně jako česky parlament
<tigrid> no vidis a stejne nic nevyresis tak bych to neresil
<xchullit> ale maš pravdu je to jen o pocitu a chtíči ,,,kdo by dneska na truc dupal nožičkama ,že
 * FrostyX se z nej opravdu posere
 * starejbar uz to ma za sebou
<xchullit> nejhorší je vyvoj ,co bylo dneska ferový a zítra offlý, myslely si že W je kost pro psy a ono je novou modlou
<tigrid> tak se modli ale jses na spatnem kanale ;-)
<xchullit> obdobou byly členi hipies ,ty taky věřily na bludy a kopretiny :D
<xchullit> myslíš že mi je ubuntu cizí ?
<tigrid> to musíš vědet ty :-)
<xchullit> jo hoši mě už prošlo softů a systému rukou ,a to co jsem nepobral pobraly jiný ..
<tigrid> no vidiš jak jseš dobrej
<xchullit> no , papírovaní máme za sebou a vy můžete pokračovat .hoši .
<xchullit> je tu nekdo kdo má to ubuntu fakt najety -přísně ?
<xchullit> je tu někdo kdo skusil ,má a už dojel do finále ?
<xchullit> achj jo , dit je to jen SVN a dvě děravy kecky ..
<tigrid> možna tu budu za blbce ale kde se přejmnenovává kontakt v kopete ? :-D už jsem to jednu dělal alet ted to nemuzu najit ,,
<tigrid> jestli teda ma nekdo v gnome kopete krom mne :-)
<xchullit> a nechtěl by si zkusit ,Trillian :D  je plný features
<tigrid> ani ne hele
<tigrid> ja vim ze to jde ale asi jsem slepej
<xchullit> maskovačky , odhalovačky a tlačenka z cibulí :)
<starejbar> poradil bych ale kopete jsem videl jen z rychliku :)
<xchullit> trillian je dobry v tom že do jedné tabule nacpete celý svět
<tigrid> v pohode uz jsem to vyresil
<xchullit> kopete je o ztrádání , nezlopte se na mě ,je to ztlačený qip
<areon> ale pidgin a empathy ne :D
<starejbar> a neni nad centericq :D
<xchullit> QIP jsem měl kdysi ale jeho sláva zkončila v kopřivách ,,  ee pleteš se holub is dead
<xchullit> mirranda je poslední ale tam bych neviděl taky nic navic ,sem tam nějakou tu mlhu
<tigrid> tvuj nazor :-)
<starejbar> bych taky to icq mohl zkusit zas po pul roce pustit :) 
<starejbar> a omrknout kolik ukrajincu chce byt muj kamos :D
<starejbar> no tak jen dva :D
<areon> starejbar,  jsou to rusaci a iu jsem si udelal trapas pres tohle
<areon> :D
<starejbar> no tak rusaci :D
<tigrid> :-D trapaku jeden
<xchullit> to na trillianu nelze má to mhoho instrukci jak tohle zahrotit ,reklamy ,neduhy a další prskance
<areon> mame spratelenou ruskou skolu :D a omylem jsem jim odpovedel tak jak odpovidam ostatnim rusakum ;)
<starejbar> lol :D
<starejbar> shit happens
<tigrid> :-D přatele až za hranice 
<xchullit> ikdyž podle mě je globalní komunikace už pomijivá ,,jaký je vaš nazor na to
<tigrid> ale ja tem rusakum neodpovidam :-)
<xchullit> nebo čemu dáváte přednost ?
<tigrid> a ty ?
<xchullit> mě příde komunikace jako taková už mrtvá ,lidi jsou přesycený , unaveny a nebo maji jiný ambice ,u děti je to spíš dojezdová zdegenerovanost
<tigrid> mně mrtva teda nepřijde ani omylem :-P
<xchullit> zkus  to víc vysvětlit ,hochu
<xchullit> vysvětlit myslím ,postav se sem a zopakuj relaci
<tigrid> kam bych se mnel furt stavet ? :-D
<tigrid> proste lidi si pisou furt stejne tak to reknu
<xchullit> tobě bych tipoval tak ,, +- 17?
<xchullit> tam to ještě funguje jakou-si komunikační sleposti ,chápu to
<tigrid> tesne 20 :-P
<tigrid> http://aukro.cz/houska-se-salamem-i1525571425.html#gallery
<xchullit> ale co to znamená psát si z někým ? psát z cizosti co je ve tvaru LCD a mluví klavesnici ? :D h
<tigrid> a ty mas tak 30 ne 
<xchullit> no klasika 31
<tigrid> a my dva se zname jo ?
<xchullit> ja lidskou virtualitu beru jako vítr co letí a přeletí , neupínej se ,tož pravidlo :)
<FrostyX> ted nevim jak to rikal - neco jako "globalni komunikace upada", ale nekompromisne tu tlaci nejaky hlouposti
<FrostyX> jsem byl chvili afk, tak jsem cetl az ted
<xchullit> voda teče nedělej závěry ,nic to neřeší
<tigrid> frosty o nic jsi neprisel :-)
<FrostyX> to vidim :)
<tigrid> :-D
<[ZOMB]> lol, massacre channel history ...
<xchullit> ubuntu ,kubuntu neni to jedno ?.. za pár let si řekneš dit to nemělo ani cenu
<tigrid> no tak už to neřeš :-)
<[ZOMB]> xchullit: to si reknes o tom co tu porad delas taky ...
<[ZOMB]> tigrid: tj jak kdyz mluvis do zdi, skoda slov :)
<tigrid> taky se tak děsně těšíte na zítřek ? :-D
<xchullit> kdo by se netešil
<FrostyX> zitra to bude peknej crash. pred chvili jsem zacal instalovat gentoo a jen tak to asi nebude hotove
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nejlepsi cas na instalaci, jeste kdyz rano musis brzo ... :D
<xchullit> ano , to je ten linuxový vyraz ,,hotove ,, to znamená další adventure a další zábava :)
<FrostyX> njn. to dospim ve skole. horsi bude, jestli budu mit zitra jizdy v autoskole :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> uz minule jsem mu rikal, ze radsi nikam nejedem, ze jsem toho moc nenaspal :-D
<tigrid> a jestli nesejmes duchodce na prechodu tak jsi zklamal :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> dám si pauzu ,, psst vy dělejete jako by nic ,,a pro poo ..dit jsem jen virtualní :D
<FrostyX> no, v tech prvnich hodinach byla celkem sranda zastavovat na prechodu. jsem ti lidi malem sestrelil :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> jaj, jeste, ze to nedelas u nas :D
<FrostyX> ty jsi prazak ne ?
<[ZOMB]> ee
<[ZOMB]> sever :P
<tigrid> fajn jsi dost daleko :-D
<FrostyX> tak se drzte daleko od bruntalu. prave delame trida ajtaku ridicak
<FrostyX> a je to tu drsny kraj :-D
<FrostyX> (jestli koukate na comeback, vite o cem je rec) :-D
<[ZOMB]> lol, cela trida, tak to je odsouzenej celej okres :D
<tigrid> :-D
<FrostyX> cela ne, ale je nas dost :)
<tigrid> idu testou klienta snad to pojde :-)
<starejbar> pak napis skore :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> GTA bruntal ... :D
<starejbar> D
<FrostyX> zatim to malem odnesli nejaky romove, par bezdomovcu a spojka :-D 
<FrostyX> ale skore zatim 0 :-D
 * [ZOMB] je bud jitrnice co blbe macka SHIFT, nebo uz tu klavesnici tak rozsekal asi :)
<[ZOMB]> jee tj nudo :P
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> kam sel ten filozof?
<[ZOMB]> kamkoli, hlavne do p... :D
<starejbar> pulce z toho co pise nerozumim ale aspon je trochu sranda
<FrostyX> +1
<starejbar> skoda jen ze na lamera nejde poslat cely log :D
<starejbar> kousky nema smysl postovat
<FrostyX> nn, po kouskach to neni ono. to by kazdej musel videt co tu perli celou dobu
<starejbar> presne
<tigrid> zkouška
<areon> spojeníí
<tigrid> ano :-)
<tigrid> jsem to dobre ? :-)
<areon> neee :D
<areon> o msitnost vedle
<tigrid> ja se ujistuju ze to fakt funguje :-D
<tigrid> jelikoz tomu neverim :-D
<tigrid> hmm mazec prihlasim se na mail od googlu a pulka tlačitek je rusky a druha česky :-D
<starejbar> :D
<tigrid> frcim spat mejte se
<xchullit> hups
<starejbar> sudo reboot
<starejbar> boho
<starejbar> a
<starejbar> zase naprd terminal
<starejbar> asi budu muset to irssi vyhodit :-D
<starejbar> nebo sem zas jednou postnu heslo
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> brou
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-26
<DoNtIkE> dobre rano
<DoNtIkE> nevite jak je velka tabulka u FAT32?
<DoNtIkE> našel jsem, že clustry jsou velké 8B
<DoNtIkE> je to teda asi velikost_disku_v_bytech/8
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-27
<keno10> dobre ranko je tu dakdo ?
<keno10> niekto tu je ? 
<ZOMBitch_> zdar a silu lidi :-}
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<ZOMBitch_> po mesici na netu, nevim co driv kua :D
<Chinese_soup> no
<Chinese_soup> uz si nas pozdravil
<Chinese_soup> to je asi tak vse
<Chinese_soup> tak ahoj za mesic
<ZOMBitch_> :)))
<ZOMBitch_> tak cucim co se tu deje noveho vid :-P
<ZOMBitch_> ale nemam naladu studovat logy ;-)
<Chinese_soup> tady? nic
<ZOMBitch_> necekane :-D
<ZOMBitch_> ale vidim nejaky novy xichty ...
<Chinese_soup> nj
<Chinese_soup> obcas se nekdo stavi
<Chinese_soup> zepta se
<Chinese_soup> nikdo nic nerika
<Chinese_soup> tak se odpoji
<Chinese_soup> a nebo tady zustane
<ZOMBitch_> :D
<Chinese_soup> to budou asi ty nove xichty
<ZOMBitch_> jj
<ZOMBitch_> treba porad cekaj na odpoved :P
<Chinese_soup> tak to at si nedelaji iluze
<Chinese_soup> tady se jen idli
<ZOMBitch_> ale tady na svini nenarazis ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> O_o
<SquirrelCZECH> prijde a hned ftipy....
<SquirrelCZECH>  no nic, bye bye
<Chinese_soup> sbohem
<ZOMBitch_> Chinese_soup: dnesek te ani moc supernesere co? :-D
<Chinese_soup> proc by mel?
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<Chinese_soup> stejne chcipnu, takze na to srat
<Chinese_soup> na vsechno!
<ZOMBitch_> twe radost z tebe lita vsemi smery :D
<Chinese_soup> takze me nesere, ja seru na nej! ;-)
<ZOMBitch_> :D
<Chinese_soup> bavime se doufam o dnesku a ne o squirrelovi?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch_: a co ty
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch_: kdes' byl?
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch_: jak ses mel?
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch_: proc by me to melo zajimat?
<ZOMBitch_> Chinese_soup: tak projel jsem se po cechah trosek, takovej jarni cundr :D
<Chinese_soup> a tady si nebyl?!
<ZOMBitch_> tady je kde?>
<Chinese_soup> pff, pry po cechah!
<Chinese_soup> v Lisnici!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jo, ted me prijedou vsichni zbit, protoze se to verejne loguje
<Chinese_soup> yaaaay
<ZOMBitch_> twe takou prdel sveta bych si ani nepamatoval :F
<Chinese_soup> vsak jo :D
<Chinese_soup> a v Praze si byl?
<ZOMBitch_> pres harachov, prelouc,pragl,bolku a tak
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<Chinese_soup> neni harrachov s dvema r? :P
<ZOMBitch_> si prebehnu na jiny AP :)
<Chinese_soup> jop
<Chinese_soup> pockam si tu na tebe!!
<ZOMBitch_> cece nevim, mozna :D
<Chinese_soup> ja to vim!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch_> zrejme krouzim okolo jednoho AP :-)))
<Chinese_soup> tak nespadni, hlavne
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch_> jsem mel dve pivka ... preventineabych nekulhal :)
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<ZOMBitch_> ruka kulha koukam :D
<Chinese_soup> neee
<Chinese_soup> za to muze ten mezernik!
<ZOMBitch_> nj, proste psani jednou rukou stoji za hovinko :)
<Chinese_soup> eh
<Chinese_soup> co delas tou druhou? ... :D
<ZOMBitch_> druhou drzim notes zejo :D
<Chinese_soup> jasne ....
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> si porid http://colemak.com/
<Chinese_soup> !
<ZOMBitch_> kua baterka :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ha
<Chinese_soup> uz to mam
<Chinese_soup> udelam netbooky s colemak klavesnicemi
<Chinese_soup> a prorazim na trh netbooku!
<ZOMBitch_> ha, power ready
<Chinese_soup> :))
<Chinese_soup> super
<Chinese_soup> tak ja se jdu vyspat
<Chinese_soup> dobrou :*
<ZOMBitch_> muck :D
<ZOMBitch_> twe zajimavy rozlozeni
<FrostyX> No ne, ZOMBitch_ je tady a zije
<FrostyX> ja myslel, ze te za piratstvi odvezli chlapci v cerne dodavce ...
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-28
<ZOMBitch_> gm pipinky :-P
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-29
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> dejte tohle do topicu: Red Hat za poslední rok vydělal více než miliardu dolarů
<SquirrelCZECH> a hned za to:  Považujeme Linux za konkurenta v oblasti studentských a nadšeneckých uživatelů. Nemyslím si ale, že se dokáže nějak výrazně prosadit na komerčním trhu, Bill Gates, 2001.
<FrostyX> :-)
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Red Hat za poslední rok vydělal více než miliardu dolarů |  Považujeme Linux za konkurenta v oblasti studentských a nadšeneckých uživatelů. Nemyslím si ale, že se dokáže nějak výrazně prosadit na komerčním trhu. --Bill Gates, 2001. | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli s
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> je to moc dlouhe celkove!
<SquirrelCZECH> skoda
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> nicmene to je docela pokrok
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz si vemete ze jedna z nejvetsich pobocek RED HATU je v cesku
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat,  ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho). Delsi texty vkladejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Chinese_soup> j
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-30
<satyr_> zdravim vas
<satyr_> chcel sa opytat ci sa da nejak zmenit velkost ikon v dash
<[Ratten]> nevite jak omezim uzivateli vyuziti cpu ? vim ze nato je program cpulimit ale tam jsou jen procesy
<Dontlike> sorry to netusim jsem zacatecnik.....
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-31
<Hedy> ahoj je tu někdo?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Hedy> Chinese_soup ja vidim kolik je tu uzivatelu ale patm se jestli je tu někdo u pc 
<Chinese_soup> neni
<Hedy> a ty tu taky nejsi ze...
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Hedy> mam otazku podle tohodle jsem si aktivoval wakeonlan  http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Wake%20On%20LAN            ale ethtool  sem musel doinstalovat nemněl by bejt v základní instalaci?
<FrostyX> Hedy: Ocividne ne :-D
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> jeste by tu musel byt, no :D
<FrostyX> Si to precte v logu
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> neprecte
<Chinese_soup> nikdy
<Chinese_soup> se
<Chinese_soup> uz
<Chinese_soup> nevrati
<Chinese_soup> :'(
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-01
<Chinese_soup> http://blog.ubuntu.cz/clanek/konecne-je-tady-jednotne-ovladani-bude-vsude :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-26
<mirda> ahoj, jsou tady uzivatele KDE4? mate zapnutej nepomuk a jeho indexovani?
<mirda> vcera jsem v kubuntu 12.10 aktualizoval KDE z 4.9.5 na 4.10.1, jsou tam vylepseny i nejaky veci okolo indexovani
<mirda> ma to indexovani vubec nejakej smysl?
<Ratten> cau,nainstalovaj jsem si debian a pri zpusteni se mi obevi GRUB konzole
<Ratten> a pritom jsem tam daval ad tam je zavadec
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-28
<ratten_> cau, muzete mi doporucit naky textovy editor nenarocny ? neco jako wordpad ?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-29
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-31
<karel_> Je tu někdo?
<FrostyX> karel_: mozna 
<karel_> Jééé, potřeboval bych poradit s nastavením
<karel_> Hledal jsem na forech nastavení HAVP a CLAMAV, ale podle těch návodů mi to nejde. Potřeboval by jsem pomoct s konfigurací HAVP a CLAMD aby mi všechno chodilo přes proxy v HVP. Umíte to?
 * FrostyX bohuzel ne
<karel_> Tak dík... :-) Tady se ale vůbec nic nehne, co?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-27
<Bart_cz> Je lepší Windows 8 nebo Ubuntu?
<mirda> debian :D
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-24
<spartakus890> zdraví,
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-26
<dvopet_> tady to taky moc nezije co?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-29
<kazisvet> ahojte potrebujem sa opytat ci tu niekdo ma na notebooku hp ubuntu alebo ine distro ci funguje jak ma
#ubuntu-cz 2018-04-01
<linuxero> ze pekne sviatky vsetkym :P
#ubuntu-cz 2019-03-26
<Tydyt> Nazdar.
<Tydyt> Zrovna jsem nainstaloval lubuntu.
<Tydyt> Takovej malej dotaz. Main server v Software and Updates je primo ubuntu.com?
